# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Starbound

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Starbound*.

----------


## Blowfin

> Et en plus, le jeu est vendu en early access alors qu’il est encore en développement ?


Bah... C'est le principe, oui !

----------


## Izual

Moui, le "en early access" est peut-être de trop dans la phrase  ::P:  C'est corrigé.

----------


## Blowfin

Bien bien. Chouette initiative en tout cas (même si le guide Starbound risque d'être un calvaire à rédiger, vu les changements drastiques que le jeu va subir pendant les prochains mois).

C'est courageux, tu fais tout ça seul ?

----------


## Nab

Bonne chance! Je te souhaite bien du courage pour gérer tout ce bordel! Merci aussi, je galérais à comprendre certaines subtilités.

----------


## Izual

Merci ! Y a une news en page d'accueil de CPC si vous voulez en savoir plus.




> même si le guide Starbound risque d'être un calvaire à rédiger, vu les changements drastiques que le jeu va subir pendant les prochains mois


Oui, c'est aussi pour ça que je me retiens d'en faire un sur Prison Architect, mais je vais peut-être craquer...

----------


## Blowfin

> Merci ! Y a une news en page d'accueil de CPC si vous voulez en savoir plus.


Yep, je viens de la lire !

----------


## Nab

NAAAN! PAS PRISON ARCHITECT!!

Izu'! Tu pourrais en mourir! D'ailleurs pour ce qui connaissent pas, Obisam, un vidéomaker brony, a fait un pitit LP dessus, mais c'était il y a un bon paquet de version [LIEN]

Nab'

----------

